# Seizure?



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

We had to take Emmie to the vet this am, pretty sure she had a seizure. Was real wobbly and just not there. She came out of it pretty quick and has been fine since. 

Any other Chis have them?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Our previous Chi had them about twice a year. He would walk around all wobbly and be real out of it. He was on phenobarbital for a while, but they became so infrequent that it wasn't worth it. When he had an episode, we just protected him and comforted him cause he got scared. Other than that, he was okay. 

I hope Emmie is okay...


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I really hope it doesn't happen again, was quite scary! She's been pretty clingy all day but fine otherwise. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My Emmie also has seizures, but they are 'focal' seizures. Sees stuff that isn't there! They come when she is trying to get comfortable it seems. Many times a day. Snaps at the air, chews her feet as if she has fleas, and occasionally gets panic attacks where is runs and looks over her shoulder as if something/one is chasing her. These are better with phenobarbital, but never gone.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My sheltie has them,i do what you have been doing,gently stroke him talk to him and he comes round as if nothing has happened.Just make sure your hands or face or not near his mouth as sometimes as they come out of it ,they're not with it and can bite.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Hopefully Emmie won't have another one for along time...it is scary for the person watching thats for sure.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

She's been normal since then so hoping it was a one time thing. Yes it was very scary, she was laying on my lap when it happened. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Emmie had another seizure this morning. It didn't seem to be as bad as first one and now she's resting. I wish I knew why she has them but also glad they are not as severe as most. 

😥


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

Thats such a shame - how old is emmie


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Missygal said:


> Emmie had another seizure this morning. It didn't seem to be as bad as first one and now she's resting. I wish I knew why she has them but also glad they are not as severe as most.
> 
> 😥
> 
> ...


I hope she is doing better! HUGS to u and emmie.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

maj said:


> Thats such a shame - how old is emmie


Well since she's a rescue I'm not positive but my vet thinks about 3.5-4 yrs old. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Tiny said:


> I hope she is doing better! HUGS to u and emmie.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She's doing much better now. Thanks you. I'm sitting outside with her, that's her favorite past time!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Missygal said:


> Emmie had another seizure this morning. It didn't seem to be as bad as first one and now she's resting. I wish I knew why she has them but also glad they are not as severe as most.
> 
> 😥
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I'm so sorry for you and Emmie. My previous chi had a seizure every few months for years. He was on phenobarbital for a while, but he didn't have them often enough to justify him having to take it. We learned to observe signs and keep him safe when it happened. So scary 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I'm so sorry for you and Emmie. My previous chi had a seizure every few months for years. He was on phenobarbital for a while, but he didn't have them often enough to justify him having to take it. We learned to observe signs and keep him safe when it happened. So scary
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


My vet said she doesn't need meds either since she's only had two now. I can tell when she's going to have one so that helps. I just hold her...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

